# Newbie Question about showing/conformation



## K9Companion

Hello all that are reading this. I have owned many dogs in my whole 26years of life. I recently purchased a female pup in hopes of getting her into some type of sport work. I have not given up on her but some of the drives that I was looking for are not there. The breeder has offered to give me half of my money back and fix her at their cost. I would still be losing out on her but I would get to keep her as she has become attached to our family. I was going to get her PENNhips done in hopes of breeding her but now am starting to realize who would want a puppy that comes from a mother who is not titled. I have recently become infactuated with dog show, the last one I watch on TV was the Westminster I think. I have searched on here but I am looking for some good books to read about getting into possible showing. I would not buy another dog until im fully aware of what the requirements breed standards are etc. I want to do this for fun. Just a little of my background is basically training and handling police dogs for about 6 1/2 years now. Ive been to many trainer patrol courses and detection courses etc. Basically what im looking for are a few good books about getting into dog shows etc. Sorry if this is a little excess but would like some help. Also as far as breeding I have no experience. I have an array of books but no reputable shepherd breeders near me that I can find.


----------



## robinhuerta

Hi.....we show our dogs in the German Conformation Shows.....maybe we can help with some of your questions.....feel free to PM me with specific questions..?
OR....ask one question at a time on this forum......I'm sure there are a few of us available to offer some advice!
Best wishes!
Robin


----------



## K9Companion

Hey there thanks for the reply. Im actually deploying for a while and just wanted some literature to get me going, like the basics. Anyways thanks alot in advance


----------



## Andaka

Patricia Craige Trotter has a great book called "Breeding to Win" or something like that. She is sn AKC judge, and a breeder of the best Norwegian Elkhounds. Her dogs have won the Hound Group at Westminster 10 times.

She talks about building a bloodline, and how to keep the best bitches from a breeding, and only keep a male if he is exceptional.


----------



## Andaka

Are you interested in AKC showing or SV showing?

Where are you loccated?


----------



## Liesje

What venue you show in will be important. There are some huge differences in showing AKC vs. showing in the German/SV ring. The dogs are a different type usually, handled very differently, stacked differently, etc.

If you are interested in the German style, definitely take Robin up on her offer to answer your questions. Her team is fabulous.


----------



## K9Companion

You guys are awesome. Thanks for the replies. Im in virginia beach, VA USA. I Will look at that book as well. Im guessing AKC showing right? Im going to Afghanistan and would really like some literature to take with me....


----------



## robinhuerta

THANK YOU Liesje!
That was very nice of you to say!! MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## K9Companion

Robin(is it ok to call you that). I see your from Illinois. How far from Chicago?


----------



## robinhuerta

Yep!....Robin is my name!
We are located in Freeport, Illinois....about 30 mins West of Rockford.
That's about a 2 hour drive from Chicago......shoot.....we drive almost 2 hours each way every Saturday, to train people's dogs.....I practically live in my van.
We are always ready and happy to help people get their dogs trained......Carlos (my husband) lives for it! It's truly a passion!
When you are ready....we will help.
Take care!
Robin


----------



## K9Companion

Hey thanks. I guess what I would want to do is maybe come watch. I will try and get my hands on as many books to read while on deployment. I have to come to chicago for a week this summer and would love to watch anything


----------



## K9Companion

I forgot here is a picture of my little Nala. She is a goofball and as you can tell black. Needless to say if I did want to get into any shows I would have to get another in the future. I dont know much about anything but I dont think Ive ever seen a black shepherd at a dog show  Anyways I still love her.


----------



## Liesje

robinhuerta said:


> THANK YOU Liesje!
> That was very nice of you to say!! MUCH APPRECIATED!


I only say it b/c it's true! You guys are a great wealth of knowledge not just for showing but the breed in general and are very generous with your time.


----------



## K9Companion

Ok so let me ask you this then. Im looking at the breed standard for German Shepherds, Where does is say what the color has to be, like does he or she have to be black and tan or ?


----------



## Liesje

Black, black and tan/red, sable, bi-color...doesn't matter as long as it's not white or panda.


----------



## K9Companion

Hmm so if my dog is 8months old is it too late to start. She has a full AKC Registration.


----------



## Xeph

> Hmm so if my dog is 8months old is it too late to start. She has a full AKC Registration.


 Not too late. You can start or stop showing a dog at any time after 6 months of age (A dog must be 6 months old to be entered in a show).

Have you had anybody evaluate your puppy? I may have missed what ring you said you wanted to exhibit in?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

K9Companion said:


> Hmm so if my dog is 8months old is it too late to start. She has a full AKC Registration.


It's not so much age as the look and lineage of you dog. If your breeder was breeding from AKC showlines, then that's the 'look' you'll have and the breed ring you'll do well in. If they are German showlines, that's the look you'll have. German working lines.... etc. 

If you have dogs like mine, bred for working and temperment, not sure my dogs would do well in any conformation ring.... but they they rock in agility and that's what I got them for.

I'm thinking you should give up on that silly conformation anyways, how about agility when you get back!


----------



## K9Companion

Well I havent really read on agility at all. Like I said before I bought here for the working lines. But since starting some schutzhund etc I have realized that I do enough patrol work at my job that really doing this isnt much fun. Thats why I am not asking about showing. I have no Idea on what ring is or which is which. Im confused now. Hope I get these books soon I ordered a couple


----------



## onyx'girl

Nala is a beautiful bi-color! If she isn't going to win in the ring, agility is so much fun, and you may just get addicted to it...I hear that happens as often as it does in SchH.


----------



## K9Companion

Hmm that would be kinda fun. Ive seen alot of cool shows and videos on that


----------



## robinhuerta

HEY NOW!!!
I have a dark sable ALL working line puppy.....AND I am showing her this year!!!
First or last place....she's gonna be trained, and we're gonna have fun!!!!
"Bring me your blacks, bi-colors & sables...we'll show em!!!"
Robin


----------



## onyx'girl

If my pup didn't get so tall, I would have taken you up on that, Robin. More working lines need to represent!


----------



## robinhuerta

Onyx,
How "tall" is your pup?.....male or female?...what age?
Maybe we can teach the dog to "slouch"....haha!
Robin


----------



## onyx'girl

He'll be a yr March 2nd and is about 86# and 27"...more to luv but too much to show! This pic was taken early in December.


----------



## robinhuerta

**HANDSOME!**
Do you plan on doing any ScH training with him??


----------



## onyx'girl

Yes, we are training in Edwardsburg, MI with Northern Indiana Schutzhund Club. I did a UKC conformation show when he was 4 mos, spur of the moment and never had any handler tips, lucky I wasn't dq'd...the judge was impressed enough with Karlo that he let me stay!
Karlo brought home two little blue ribbons(we were the only ones in the class








Liesje took this and supported us in our debut! As you can see, he was fussing.
Not pulling ahead as he should have been in the ring.


----------



## Liesje

Where do you live? I would get out to some shows to get an idea of the differences and which to focus on.


----------



## robinhuerta

WELL THEN!!!!
Your "baby" is gonna need a Korung (Breed Survey) after the ScH title!!
Guess we're gonna have to get him in the ring after all???!! haha!
We'll show em'......."sable _mean_s... perfectly a.b.l.e"
Robin


----------



## K9Companion

Xeph said:


> Not too late. You can start or stop showing a dog at any time after 6 months of age (A dog must be 6 months old to be entered in a show).
> 
> Have you had anybody evaluate your puppy? I may have missed what ring you said you wanted to exhibit in?


Who evaluates or is qualified to do that? Still learning. Like putting my mouth up to a fire hose


----------



## Liesje

Again, I would start by going out to some shows. Talk to people, pet the show dogs, meet the breeders and handlers. You will meet new friends, people who can mentor you, evaluate your dog and handling skills, etc. Some people can be bitchy but most are willing to help and gush about their dogs and their experiences.


----------



## Andaka

A good place to find AKC shows in the SE is www.infodog.com. You can look there under "Show Info".


----------



## K9Companion

Thats what Ill probably do when I get back form deployment. Im a pretty good handler when it comes to doing police/military work but Ill look like a complete fool doing this probably while starting out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

K9Companion said:


> Thats what Ill probably do when I get back form deployment. Im a pretty good handler when it comes to doing police/military work but Ill look like a complete fool doing this probably while starting out.


You'd LOVE doing agility, you MEN seems to do pretty well on the running around the course with the dogs! 

If you do a search on youtube for Greg Derrett agility dog you'll see a bunch of great runs. Or 'draven GSD Tang' should pop up some of Marisa's with her great agility dogs.

Agility is athletic for our dogs and ourselves. It's fun and fast. Dogs love it! Your dog looks ideal for it structurally (bigger isn't better in agility).

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/129690-jww-std-exc-videos.html has some videos too.


----------



## K9Companion

Lol "YOU MEN" My only issue is I would get lost on which obstacle to go to. My question is, is that based on time or is it a little of time and how they perform everything?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

K9Companion said:


> Lol "YOU MEN" My only issue is I would get lost on which obstacle to go to. My question is, is that based on time or is it a little of time and how they perform everything?


Agility is based on both. You need to make course time and make little or no mistakes. 

The course is always new for both handler and dog, so not like we practice the setup and a trial is easy. We arrive that day, walk the course a few times without the dog, and when the dog gets on the course with the handler it's all new to him. 

When you go to classes (and you really have to so you learn to perform the equipment safely and all the ins and outs of the sport) you learn to walk and memorize courses. Beginner courses are easier with less obstacles as well as having more course time AND you can make a few mistakes (if running in AKC) and still qualify and get a blue ribbon!

I know one thing, if I can do it, you can too! :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl

Just don't stop to ask for directions, you'll lose time!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

onyx'girl said:


> Just don't stop to ask for directions, you'll lose time!


That's right, doesn't work at all  .

They do have numbers on each piece of equipment (for what that's worth when running full speed).


----------



## K9Companion

I guess I have some work to do


----------



## VaBeachFamily

k9 - I am in Virginia Beach also!!!! And was going to ask some of the same questions. I am going to check out some basics, but there is a place in Va Beach whos owner shows her dogs, and offers handling/confirmation classes, as does a few other places around here. I am looking into it, but not sure how old Cullen should be first ( he is only 10 weeks old!)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

VaBeachFamily said:


> k9 - I am in Virginia Beach also!!!! And was going to ask some of the same questions. I am going to check out some basics, but there is a place in Va Beach whos owner shows her dogs, and offers handling/confirmation classes, as does a few other places around here. I am looking into it, but not sure how old Cullen should be first ( he is only 10 weeks old!)


Contact them as soon as you can to figure out when to start. Most all of us who do anything with our pups are starting foundation stuff by 10 weeks. All fun for the puppies at that age, but they are learning.


----------



## K9Companion

whats the name of the place in virginia beach. There is one place I was told to stay away from. But am curious if you can find some place that offer help.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

The place I was told about was DoggStuff ( which is ALSO the only place to get Orijen around here). The owner shows her Rottie, and another dog. They only carry Human Grade food, and I have heard a lot of good things about them!!! Where were you told not to go??? 

Maggie I plan on going to talk to her, I have just been working all the hours that she is in! Go figure. This week I have a lot more time though, so we shall see!


----------



## K9Companion

Theres a place in pungo I was told to stay away from....Anyways want does she do there? Is it just conformation or do the do agility?


----------



## VaBeachFamily

It is a very small place, but she does conformation, agility, obedience... 

www.doggstuff.com

their website sucks, lol, but they do have at the bottom links, like " classes offered" or something, and takes you to a list, and then prices and such when you click on them!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

And, oh, I never heard of one in Pungo.. I have heard of this one, and Merrimac i believe in Hampton. They have a weird membership though! I want to check them out, as if you are a member that devotes lots of vol. time, and pay your specific dues, and complete a certain class, then you pay for a key so you can have access to the indoor course! Weird, but OK. I have never done anything like that. I believe also, for agility, that you can check Hunt Club Farms?


----------



## K9Companion

Dont know much about agility but maybe they want to keep it for just serious people. I on the other had do alot of trips(in the military) so I really just want to do this for fun if you know what I mean. I cant guarentee ill be there every week let alone on a specific day each month.


----------



## K9Companion

*Agility Classes

*
*1. **The Family Dog Club** - Chesapeake, VA - 1847 Centerville Tpk. - **Rita Phoenix** - (757) 547-0404.

2. Belroi Agility & Obedience Center - Gloucester, VA - 6023 Gallopond Lane - **Nelson Fletcher** (AKC/UKC agility judge) - (804) 693-2167.

3. Seabreeze Agility - Norfolk, VA - 5147 Elmhurst Ave. - **Jean Conroy** (AKC/UKC agility judge) - (757) 857-7419.

4. **Merrimac Dog Training Club** - Hampton, VA - 15 Newsome Place - Contact **Diane Payne** at (757) 723-8141.

5. Alcyn's Agility - Windsor, VA - 25140 Tyler Drive - **Cindy Virostek** - (757) 242-3377.

6. **K-9 Obedience** - Va. Beach, VA - 564 N. Birdneck Road - Contact **Cheryl McKee** at (757) 422-8166

7. **Right On Contact Dog Training** - Zuni, VA - 1 hour SE of Richmond, VA - Contact **Ali Curtis** at (757) 859-6117

8. **Canine Obedience Training at Hunt Club** - Va. Beach, VA - 2400 London Bridge Road - Contact Dory Hoffman at (757) 427-2292.*


----------



## VaBeachFamily

There ya go.. k-9 Obedience is the obedience one, but their STORE is called DogStuff!!! That's where I get the Orijen, Birdneck Rd!!!!!

I know about Hunt Club, might check into the family dog club! I need something somewhat affordable but would rather pay a little more and get something out of it ya know?


----------



## Liesje

VaBeachFamily said:


> k9 - I am in Virginia Beach also!!!! And was going to ask some of the same questions. I am going to check out some basics, but there is a place in Va Beach whos owner shows her dogs, and offers handling/confirmation classes, as does a few other places around here. I am looking into it, but not sure how old Cullen should be first ( he is only 10 weeks old!)


I'd just do some puppy class first. They cannot show until 6 months, and I've seen puppies get so bored during conformation class then they hate showing b/c the owner is fighting against their short attention span. You'll want to build a relationship with the dog so he is attentive and responsive to you. You could start the class without the dog, or with someone else's dog and work on handling first.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Thanks for the advice, I think I will just work on the getting him to stand... stay... look... and the basics! I will see if I can get handling classes with a more experienced dog!


----------

